# Alabama Deep Sea Fishing Rodeo



## Ruger7mmmag

Anyone here going to be fishing this one? Cancelled last year due to the oil spill of course. Always a fun tournament and great for the kids. Where else can you weigh an oysterfish and have a chance at winning something?

http://www.adsfr.com/


----------



## jaksprat

Yep. Can't wait. Will be my first time fishing it.


----------



## 861FISH

*Biggest Rodeo in the World*

Get a ticket, catch your biggest fish and
COME ON OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Guaranteed to see the fish you've been missing all your life.
Don't forget the Liars Contest on Thursday.
Fishing ADSFR since 1974 (Never placed)
Best chances for me are the random drawings.
It's worth a shot a the Contender giveaway!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

I can't remember, if it's me, wife and two kids (5 and 7 year old), does the $40 ticket cover all of us or would we have to pay for $160 worth of tickets? If so, I may just deckhand all day for my 7 year old.


----------



## 861FISH

The 15th, 16th, and 17th are the dates of the ADSFR for adults 16 and up. ($40 per person, if you weigh in by boat everyone on board must have a ticket). The Roy Martin Young anglers tournament is on the 9th. Tickets are $3 per kid. Kids never forget this one. 
Visit www.ADSFR.Com


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

The young anglers tournament is GREAT. I think that's the one I fished last season with the kids where I didn't fish, just deckhanded as I remember it being pretty cheap to do. One thing about that tournament, the liars contest could be one at the weigh in! ha ha. I remember walking up there with our fish and a kid, not 5 years old comes walking down the dock with a red snapper that weighs more than he does. So big, dad is carrying it. Sadly, they stepped off a boat that was probably $500k so to see that to win a pole or tackle box or whatever was pretty sad. I doubt that kid could've held the pole for 2 minutes that would've been needed to boat that snapper let alone fight it from start to finish by himself. Even worse, you could see it on the kids face he didn't catch it. He wasn't excited or anything. 

Another year, we weighed in our fish only to head back out fishing for my son to catch what would've won the flounder category 30 minutes after the scales closed! 

Hopefully our travel ball schedule takes that weekend off, bc like you said, it's a GREAT experience for the kids and you can't beat it for $3. They even got hotdogs, coke and chips.


----------



## cliff k

i would love to fish the rodeo (or in general for that matter) but.....


----------



## straycat

We will be fishing it, taking some guys out fishing that have never been. We are going to get some tickets, you never know

Straycat


----------



## JoeyWelch

Cliff K, I can't help it. I got to ask. What happened???


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

Son has a baseball tourney this weekend so won't make the kids tourney which is sad, bc that was always a blast for us. 

Hey Straycat, were you out at sand island about 2 or 3 weeks ago? Saw a boat with Straycat on the side and was wondering if that was you.


----------



## MrFish

Still looking at the calendar. Hopefully.


----------



## cliff k

we have no idea. we think it was vandalism. all marine surveys showed no holes, cracks, etc. in the boat. still a mystery to this day.


----------



## LATERALINE

Team Lateraline will be there!! Good luck to all! Hope the weather is decent!!

Tightlines..


----------



## 861FISH

It's time to weigh up or shut up.
Good Luck.......


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

Oh yeah! Got ticket tonight! Won't be able to start fishing until Friday after work so I'll spot you guys a good 12 hours! Don't say I didn't give ya a chance when I place in a few of these categories!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

Well, that was some of the hardest fishing I've ever done. Got out Friday night, launched from Billy Goat hole and head out. After catching nothing but croakers and white trout, decide to throw them out whole on the hook and didn't take long and the sharks were nailing it. Had one spinner shark on that did 4 jumps before tossing the hook. Nothing else that was tournament worthy so they were released. Then headed over to fish the DI bridge and got absolutely HAMMERED by storm after storm. Nothing like being in 3 foot waves and blinding rain in 12' of water! lol Was so bad, I put my buddy up on one of the pilings so he wouldn't get sea sick. About 2am, finally had a hit worth getting excited about while flounder fishing and it turns out to be a big red fish. Didn't measure it, but it was over 30". More rain and wind all through the night, next mornin more of the same. Finally got a break in the weather, but the fishing wasn't any better. Hit all my "good spots" and nothing but a big black drum but not big enough to place. Funny moment was when I had a large croaker out a sail cat nailed it that just missed placing. Anyway, turned in the redfish to the rodeo for scientific research and when the next waves of storms started to roll in about 3pm decided I'd had enough and headed for home. Was so beat up that when i got home and showered, decided to take a "nap", laid down at 6pm, woke up Sunday at 8am. Was about to head back out, but the weather looked like more of the same so I called it a year. All in all, pretty disappointing tournament for me personally. Some folks really got into some good fish, have no friggin idea where they found them bc nothing produced for me an I had about every kind of bait imagineable from multiple gulp baits, finger mullet, shrimp, pin fish, croakers, silver eels and enough mountain lightning to keep me casting for hours on end. Oh well, hope I can bump this post in the future with better results. Who knows, maybe I'll win some kind of random drawing!


----------



## costadelmarkid

The conditions weren't ideal by anymeans, but we did the best we could. Fished Friday and limped home on one engine, got it fixed Saturday, so we fished Sunday. Our boat ended up first place king rec jackpot and first place king over all.


----------



## TURTLE

costadelmarkid said:


> The conditions weren't ideal by anymeans, but we did the best we could. Fished Friday and limped home on one engine, got it fixed Saturday, so we fished Sunday. Our boat ended up first place king rec jackpot and first place king over all. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLZVMLWeNYk


*So what did you win for all that?:001_huh:*


----------



## costadelmarkid

TURTLE said:


> *So what did you win for all that?:001_huh:*


 Jackpot was $1890. Then the prizes were 2 ice chest, a bean bag, Costa gift certificate, TLD 25 rod and reel, hats, visors, computer program with all the wrecks and reefs, a dive watch, and a couple of other little things I cant think of. It was the first time to fish the rodeo for everybody except for me.


----------



## KINGSCAPE

Congrats Skint Back great fish !!!


----------



## Tide In Knots

Congratulations!! So Skint Back, are you planning to fish the Miller Lite Mack Attack? Any idea how many boats were in the rec div?


----------



## costadelmarkid

Tide In Knots said:


> Congratulations!! So Skint Back, are you planning to fish the Miller Lite Mack Attack? Any idea how many boats were in the rec div?


 I will pass on the information to the captain about the tournament and see what he says. Looks a fun tournament. If I am not mistaken the payout was based on 100 boats and we got a little more than stated, so I would assume just over 100 boats.


----------

